# beginner develop broadcom 4360



## kleber.povoacao (May 5, 2020)

Hi,

I'm reading documentation about FreeBSD kernel because I want to develop/port only one thing: Broadcom 4360 wireless driver.
Someone could mentor me the right direction to achieve such thing ?
I'm not sure how deep should I go in the kernel or which pieces should I really understand to achieve the goal. 
I never developed anything to any kernel, but I have good understanding of C and some Assembly.


----------



## kpedersen (May 5, 2020)

kleber.povoacao said:


> I'm not sure how deep should I go in the kernel or which pieces should I really understand to achieve the goal.



Are you able to find the driver for a similar chip and have a look through that?

The mailing list is possibly more likely to be able to provide you with this kind of technical / development help.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 6, 2020)

How good is your understanding of 802.11 and all its details?

Do you have documentation from Broadcom about the interfaces?

As kpedersen said, I would start by reading the source of a similar driver, and making sure you understand 90% of the lines of code. You probably have to work with someone else to learn that.


----------



## quamenzullo (May 8, 2020)

This might be of interest: https://landonf.org/code/freebsd/Broadcom_WiFi_Improvements.20180122.html


----------

